# What type buck should I change to for my large does?



## speedy94c (Jun 1, 2010)

I have mostly boer and boer cross does, I have a polled buck now but I want to change. 
What type would I be best with for meat production? 

Thanks in advance 
Steve


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Boers are by far the best goat for meat production, in my opinion. If you are wanting to stick with meat goats then why don't you just switch to a new boer buck to get some new genetics in your herd?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boer or Kiko would be your best for meat production in a buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Of course ...I agree with a boer... :wink: :thumb:


----------

